# daytons



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

13s trple gold 5 of them with desent tires and chrome adapters.in central coast.dont really want to ship.not sure how much so best offer takes them


























































1st has a dent spare doesnt have gold hub


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice rims
One of these days Imma find some :happysad:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

How much u asking?


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

real cleen rims seen in person :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats what im looking for how much


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooow Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt26/sg...ix/DSC02296.jpg[/img]






























1st has a dent spare doesnt have gold hub
[/quote]
:wow: :0


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

how much just for rims only??? i dont need tires,Dont need knock offs dont need adapters,just rims...how much shipped to Phx,Az.....Do they all hold air??loose spokes???


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 29 2010, 07:39 PM~17038930
> *how much just for rims only??? i dont need tires,Dont need knock offs dont need adapters,just rims...how much shipped to Phx,Az.....Do they all hold air??loose spokes???
> *


want 2 sell all together but make a good offer :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@Mar 29 2010, 08:49 PM~17039076
> *want 2 sell all together but make a good offer :biggrin:
> *


how--------------> much--------------------> do-------------------> you-----------------> want---------------------------> for-------------------------> them??


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@Mar 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17039076
> *want 2 sell all together but make a good offer :biggrin:
> *


$$$
300
??


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I hate that shit..........when mofo's try to sell there wheels and ask you to make an offer.......what they should do is post a price and we go from there........"or best offer".......


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 30 2010, 07:10 AM~17042345
> *I hate that shit..........when mofo's try to sell there wheels and ask you to make an offer.......what they should do is post a price and we go from there........"or best offer".......
> *


My homie wants $1,300 for the rims... NO BULL SHITTERS!!! OR LOOKIE LOUES...


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 30 2010, 06:10 AM~17042345
> *I hate that shit..........when mofo's try to sell there wheels and ask you to make an offer.......what they should do is post a price and we go from there........"or best offer".......
> *


if you hate it then look somewhere else


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)_@Mar 30 2010, 10:52 AM~17045027
> *My homie wants $1,300 for the rims...  NO BULL SHITTERS!!! OR LOOKIE LOUES...
> *


 :wow: yikes...............good luck


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@Mar 30 2010, 03:44 PM~17046573
> *if you hate it then look somewhere else
> *


now thats what you call a great selling point....... :scrutinize: good luck on the sale....


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

:wow: Not to talk smack homie! but $1,300 is steep for the condition of your rims in my opinion. There has been a lot of guys on here selling better looking ones for less. Starting with Daniel Ducati, "all gold dish" with powder coated spokes $650 or so!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Mar 31 2010, 02:23 AM~17052585
> * :wow: Not to talk smack homie! but $1,300 is steep for the condition of your rims in my opinion. There has been a lot of guys on here selling better looking ones for less. Starting with Daniel Ducati, "all gold dish" with powder coated spokes $650 or so!
> *


You mean these ones...........  









I even sold these ones for $600


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 31 2010, 07:10 AM~17053256
> *You mean these ones...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  Yes those are the ones!


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Mar 31 2010, 01:23 AM~17052585
> * :wow: Not to talk smack homie! but $1,300 is steep for the condition of your rims in my opinion. There has been a lot of guys on here selling better looking ones for less. Starting with Daniel Ducati, "all gold dish" with powder coated spokes $650 or so!
> *


thats just a starting point :biggrin: i want 1g if they sell cool if not then i get the 1 repaired and put them on :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 30 2010, 07:10 AM~17042345
> *I hate that shit..........when mofo's try to sell there wheels and ask you to make an offer.......what they should do is post a price and we go from there........"or best offer".......
> *


x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@Mar 31 2010, 04:25 PM~17057339
> *thats just a starting point :biggrin:  i want 1g if they sell cool if not then i get the 1 repaired and put them on :biggrin:
> *


MY OFFER STILL STANDS :biggrin: ILL PICK THEM UP DOGGIE


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

TTT for the homie


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 31 2010, 12:23 AM~17050623
> *now thats what you call a great selling point....... :scrutinize: good luck on the sale....
> *


If I was a mod I would delete threads like this.


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

THERE IS ALLWAYS HATERS & SHIT TALKERS U JUST GOTA TALK SHIT BACK


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@Mar 30 2010, 05:44 PM~17046573
> *if you hate it then look somewhere else
> *


every body hates that shit. rumor has it the classifieds might be getting rules. hope it happens soon.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 3 2010, 12:17 AM~17083099
> *every body hates that shit. rumor has it the classifieds might be getting rules. hope it happens soon.
> *


:thumbsup:
Rule #1. Photos of Selling Item Must Be Accompanied By Selling Price Not Offers.... :biggrin: 

TTT for the homie thats selling Some Deez,Cuz Im far from a hater.......


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt26/sg...ix/DSC02296.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0 
[/quote]


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 2 2010, 05:48 PM~17078819
> *If I was a mod I would delete threads like this.
> *


They spend too much time trying to patrol offtopic.


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt26/sg...ix/DSC02296.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0 
[/quote]


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

dam still no luck on them... i thought u would of sold them a long time ago... but fuck it they will look nice on your car 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> :wow: :0


[/quote]


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> :wow: :0


[/quote]
got cash on top 2 trade for all chrome 88s or 100 spokes :biggrin:


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

[/quote]
ttt


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

$600 shipped just for the rims???I dont need the knock offs,adapters or tires...let me know....


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have some 72 spoke real Zeniths w/tires lmk


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Apr 11 2010, 07:08 PM~17162718
> *I have some 72 spoke real Zeniths w/tires lmk
> *


 :wow: Post sum pics........


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Apr 11 2010, 07:08 PM~17162718
> *I have some 72 spoke real Zeniths w/tires lmk
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 11 2010, 07:33 PM~17163051
> *:wow:  Post sum pics........
> *


there it is there :biggrin:


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## martinez7990 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice wheels, always loved that combo........
_______________________________________
Wedding Videos


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt26/sg...ix/DSC02296.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0 
[/quote]
1000 obo


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

SELL THE 3 BARS SEPARATE? I EVEN HAVE SOME SMOOTH DAYTON 3 BARS I COULD TOSS IN AS A PARTIAL TRADE SO YOU STILL HAVE A COMPLETE SET....


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt26/sg...ix/DSC02296.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0 
[/quote]


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

2TMFT!!!


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt26/sg...ix/DSC02296.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0 
[/quote]


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

hey bro do u wanna sell tha fifth rim i stay in n.ky


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

What's the ticket to 68112


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

HOW MUCH OF THEM DAYTONS SET 5 WHEELS? MY SHIPPED 75041?


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 3 2010, 01:44 PM~17375873
> *HOW MUCH OF THEM DAYTONS SET 5 WHEELS? MY SHIPPED 75041?
> *


i dont have those knock offs anymore i got chrome 2 way and chrome adapters.ill ship for 1000


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

how much shipped to 66061


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2010, 10:04 AM~17399268
> *how much shipped to 66061
> *


1000 all 5 shipped


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@May 5 2010, 06:12 PM~17403142
> *1000 all 5 shipped
> *


dam homie u R hooking them up


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)_@May 5 2010, 07:34 PM~17404583
> *dam homie u R hooking them up
> *


im selling them with the chrome knock offs dogg but nobody stepping up


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

pikz of the chrome ko's?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how much for the k/o with the blue chip ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

ANY TRADES ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@May 7 2010, 12:46 AM~17416386
> *pikz of the chrome ko's?
> *


x2


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 7 2010, 07:20 PM~17424175
> *ANY TRADES ?
> *


what you wanna trade for homie


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@May 8 2010, 09:32 PM~17431421
> *what you wanna trade for homie
> *


pumps ?


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@May 6 2010, 11:46 PM~17416386
> *pikz of the chrome ko's?
> *


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 9 2010, 12:05 AM~17432692
> *pumps ?
> *


thanks homie but not looking for pumps right now


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@May 9 2010, 07:53 PM~17438506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

TTT for the homie


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)_@May 12 2010, 11:41 PM~17474152
> *TTT for the homie
> *


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

how much for that spare wheel with gold nipps


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 18 2010, 09:14 PM~17535786
> *how much for that spare wheel with gold nipps
> *


trying 2 sell all together


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

still nothing??? fuck it have them re dune 2 match your ride :biggrin:


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

500


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)_@May 23 2010, 06:18 PM~17580234
> *still nothing??? fuck it have them re dune 2 match your ride  :biggrin:
> *


when i get back from utah im dropping them off if they dont sell :biggrin:


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bafinokc_@May 23 2010, 07:25 PM~17580921
> *500
> *


thanks homie but no thanks


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@May 23 2010, 09:27 PM~17581868
> *when i get back from utah im dropping them off if they dont sell :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up... a let me rool with u so i can drop off my 72 spokes also... dam homie u get a lotof BULLSHIT offers like that or what


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

2TMFT


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

>


[/quote]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

cuanto por just the wheels no tires and no hardware?


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

[/quote]
2TMFT


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

2TMFT


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

still 4 sale


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

sg805 said:


> still 4 sale


pm sent


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

got cash on top 2 trade for all chrome 88s or 100 spokes :biggrin:[/QUOTE]:scrutinize:


----------

